# Leopard Gecko Memory



## Ciryluk3g (Sep 27, 2009)

How good is a leopard gecko's memory? This may seem odd but I ask because, I left the herp keeping hobby about 2 and a half years ago and one of my last animals to be sold was a high yellow hypo'ish female Leo, as a last resort I sold her to my local reptile shop (which I bought her from in the first place as a 4-5week old baby) she'd of been about 10months old then, anyway I went in there a week ago to buy livefood for my current Leo's and made a point of looking to see what they've got. There was a tank with several adult Leo's in but 1 in particular that was hiding with her back turned looked strangely familiar.... same spot formation on her back, more spots on her head, same orange markings on her tail, nice fat tail.. alot chunkier.. they all had their backs turned when I first went to look in the tank but this one in particular decided to turn around and check me out as if she recognised me... could she be the same Leo I sold to the shop? Are their memories that good? Or am I totally barking mad to even consider going back in that shop and buying her(at extortionate price) again?!:blush::blush:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

It would be nice to think that she would remember you but 2 and a half years is almost certainly too long (I don't think *I* could remember *that* long lol). You obviously remember her tho so she must have been special to you.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya Chezza!

I guess if I was you I'd see if I had any pics to compare her to. Try and get a proper look and a handle the one in the shop.

I don't know why you had to sell your collection, but perhaps this means it's time for a little addition to remind you how much you loved your little guys?

Lotte***


----------

